
Ruby 2.4 improvements in depth: Hashes, Integers and Rounding - sply
https://blog.heroku.com/ruby-2-4-features-hashes-integers-rounding
======
sply
See also discussion started from Ruby 2.4 announce few days earlier:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13252225](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13252225)

